# The Canadian Winnipeg stop



## amtrakwolverine (May 9, 2015)

How does the Winnipeg stop on the westbound train 1 work? Do they kick you off for the few hours it sits or can you come and go as you please just show your ticket and get back on? I plain on visiting the railway museum inside the station.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 9, 2015)

When I rode a year ago....the Winnipeg stopover went something like this:

We arrived on time at 8am. Between 8 and 10am you can get off and on the train and come and go as you please and the diner continues to serve breakfast. From 10 until 11:30 the platform is closed and there is no access to the train while it is serviced. Re-boarding began at 11:30 and we departed on time at noon. Note the train now leaves at 11:45am so reboarding probably begins around 11:15 or earlier now.

You can remain on the train the whole time but there is an excellent tour of city available for $30 and well worth it......easily occupying 3 of the 4 hour stopover. We visited the historic Forks district..named for the fork in the river and the location of the former CN shops (now galleries, stores and restaurants) also a tour of the beautiful Manitoba Legislature Building, a couple of parks and other highlights of the city.







Note the train now leaves at 11:45am so reboarding probably begins around 11:15.


----------



## bobnjulie (May 9, 2015)

Should we buy our tickets now or can we wait and see if everything is going on time and buy on board? I would really hate to miss the tour and with a group of 4 and my mobility impairment, think it would be a perfect way to see the city!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 9, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> Should we buy our tickets now or can we wait and see if everything is going on time and buy on board? I would really hate to miss the tour and with a group of 4 and my mobility impairment, think it would be a perfect way to see the city!


I bought my ticket up in arrival into Winnipeg ( the delays due to freight traffic are becoming chronic), so I would think you'd want to wait and see how the OTP is going!

Have an early breakfast/ brunch if close to on time, then enjoy the tour!

If they say you won't have time for the tour ( there is a complete crew change here as well as the servicing of the train) the Station has a Sleeper Lounge of sorts, the old Station is worth a look and there are things to see around the Station!

Hopefully Spring will have arrived into Winterpeg while you're there!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 9, 2015)

When I took the tour in December and there were only 8 of us so they just used a large van (here we are at the Manitoba Legislature)






Tickets were available downstairs in the VIA Station Arrivals area. Here's some info:

http://otours.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Info-Sheet1.pdf


----------



## Nanook (May 9, 2015)

With the chronic delays 1 & 2 are experiencing, I would not get my hopes up that you'll be able to take the tour. Rather look at it as a maybe. That way you won't be disappointed. Have some other options, as the stop will be shortened to make up for lost time if you are late. If you are late enough you may only be able to get off the train upon arrival and the platform will be closed until boarding shortly after arrival.

Also note that the railway museum in the station has hours that do not necessarily correspond to when 1 (or 2 for that matter) is there. I don't remember the hours, but it very well might not be open.


----------



## Nanook (May 9, 2015)

Note to self: Don't try to watch hockey highlights while trying to write a post - :lol: - but I think you get the idea of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 10, 2015)

Nanook said:


> Also note that the railway museum in the station has hours that do not necessarily correspond to when 1 (or 2 for that matter) is there. I don't remember the hours, but it very well might not be open.


See the link below and they Do adjust their open hours on days that #1 Canadian is in the station.

http://www.wpgrailwaymuseum.com/


----------



## Nanook (May 10, 2015)

Funny. The last time I was in Winnipeg on #1 - this past February - the museum was closed, and the posted hours indicated it was not open when we were at the station.


----------



## bobnjulie (May 10, 2015)

Thanks! Tour if time is allowed.... museum or quick walk to the Forks (is that possible?) if stop is cut short.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 10, 2015)

bobnjulie said:


> Thanks! Tour if time is allowed.... museum or quick walk to the Forks (is that possible?).......


Down the escalator......out the back doors of the lower concourse.....cross the street and you’re there.

http://www.theforks.com/about/location-directions

Always confirm!!.....but I've never been in Winnipeg less than an hour even on a very late train. There is a complete crew changeover including your sleeping car attendant and dining car. The train is also serviced and restocked.


----------



## Nanook (May 11, 2015)

I agree. You'll get a minimum of an hour in Winnipeg, no matter how late your arrival, and that you should get off the train and enjoy the beautifully restored/renovated station, as well as the surrounding area!


----------



## Anderson (May 13, 2015)

I personally prefer the eastbound timed into Winnipeg...but that's because I can hop off the train, go to the Fort Garry (which can be found, amusingly, between Fort St. and Garry St.) about a block from the station and have a nice glass of port.


----------



## Sam (May 20, 2015)

I rode the Canadian once and we were delayed 18 hours into Winnipeg. Arrived at 2am. Currently sitting in the affairs lounge in Toronto waiting for number 1...........Currently estimated to board at 3am. Everyone sitting here in the lounge sleeping in chairs really takes away from the first class elegance. Wish they'd just call it 8am and let us go to hotels.

Anyway, the Canadian is great, but don't get too excited about the Winnipeg stop.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 20, 2015)

I may be one of the few people here who has visited the Winnipeg Railway Museum NOT as part of a trip on the Canadian. 

Anyhow, it's a "nice" museum but don't set your expectations too high. But it's a perfectly fine way to spend an hour during a long

layover, particularly if it's winter and you don't want to wander about too much.

The Forks is certainly a nice change of pace during a long train ride, and it's a great place to stock up on snacks, etc, to

enjoy later on your trip. During the summer, The Forks is a hopping spot. Actually, it is during the winter too...in January through

March (approximately) you can even walk on the frozen Red River or rent ice skates.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jun 3, 2015)

As a side note: We were 2 hours late. They were offering a shortened version of the tour but since we'd been on 2 touring bus rides and figured it would be a lot of words and not enough exploring, we did the very easy stroll to the Forks so I could buy my mukluks and gloves. We went to the inside of the station, to the front of the station and then did a very quick visit of the railway museum, which happens to have a sister to an engine at the Sacramento museum. We still had time to wait for reboarding. All in all, a very pleasant way to pass a couple of hours.


----------

